
Some men go professional boxing; other join the army. Some choose C++ - ycombonator
https://hackernoon.com/blood-sweat-and-c-294c8bb7836
======
mailslot
If you work on the things I do, suggesting that there is a viable alternative
to C++ is ridiculous.

I’d love to write everything in Python & Rust, personally, but it’s just not a
viable option for many types of projects.

With the smallest amount of self discipline, C++ is safe, expressive,
maintainable, cross platform, and interoperable.

I rather like that it’s not forcing training wheels on my every statement and
condescendly telling me what I’m allowed to do.

Of course, it means that code from the article’s example is possible. You can
write code like a sloppy asshole in any language. Don’t blame the scissors if
someone decides to start running while holding a pair.

